# What little known movie do you adore?



## my2¢ (May 31, 2018)

My favorite is the documentary Salesman (1969).  Nice to see those cars again and revisit life back in that era. 

From IMDB: 
Four relentless door-to-door salesmen deal with constant rejection, homesickness and inevitable burnout as they go across the country selling very expensive bibles to low-income Catholic families. ​I've watched it multiple times over the years and found it on YouTube last night.

​
​


----------



## Stratford57 (May 31, 2018)

A Soviet (Georgian) movie where an old lady asks everybody: "Will this road take me to the church?" and always receives an answer: "No, this particular road is not taking you to the church." And so on and on. At the end of the movie the lady says: "Why would _anybody_ need a road if it doesn't take you to the church?"


Several years ago I thought this movie didn't make any sense. Now I can see it makes a lot of sense...


----------



## candycorn (May 31, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> My favorite is the documentary Salesman (1969).  Nice to see those cars again and revisit life back in that era.
> 
> From IMDB:
> Four relentless door-to-door salesmen deal with constant rejection, homesickness and inevitable burnout as they go across the country selling very expensive bibles to low-income Catholic families.​I've watched it multiple times over the years and found it on YouTube last night.
> ...



Oh, there are a lot of them:

Twilight of the Golds is one of them.  It’s a complex story about a test that will tell if your unborn child will be born homosexual and (at the time it was not acceptable)the centerpiece of the movie. It stars a young Brendan Frasier and Jennifer Beals.

Unhook the Stars is another.  An aging woman is asked to take care of her grandchild and realizes that her son is basically using her as a nanny.  Great ending.

One day in September is a gripping gritty documentary about the terrorist attack at the 1972 Summer Olympics.  Not to be missed.  Narrated by Michael Douglas.  

Rachael Getting Married starring Anne Hathaway….


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 31, 2018)

A Boy and His Dog.

Don Johnson and his telepathic dog raping their way across the post-apocalypse.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 31, 2018)

The Reflecting Skin.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> My favorite is the documentary Salesman (1969).  Nice to see those cars again and revisit life back in that era.
> 
> From IMDB:
> Four relentless door-to-door salesmen deal with constant rejection, homesickness and inevitable burnout as they go across the country selling very expensive bibles to low-income Catholic families.​I've watched it multiple times over the years and found it on YouTube last night.
> ...


Paper moon...Ryan and Tatum O'Neil [sp]

and I don't know if it qualifies as "little known" since the actors in it [Andrew McCarthy, kevin or matt dillon, patrick dempsy,] [donald sutherland was also in it] mostly made it big after the movie but "Heaven Help Us"...just love it, reminds me of my time in Catholic school almost exactly.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 31, 2018)

Black Like me

Black Like Me (1964) - IMDb

black like me movie - Bing video


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2018)

the keep


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2018)

This is a tough one.  There are so many.  Probably Theirs is the Glory.  A truly terrible film, but it was done on the battleground, the year after the actual battle was fought, and they used the actual soldiers portraying their actions from the battle.  Add in all of the original equipment from the battle that was still operational and it is a winner for a kid.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 31, 2018)

Death Race 2000

A young Sly Stallone and a young-ish Bill from Kill Bill in a car race across the country, scoring points by mowing down pedestrians.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Death Race 2000
> 
> A young Sly Stallone and a young-ish Bill from Kill Bill in a car race across the country, scoring points by mowing down pedestrians.







So, you're telling us you have an infatuation with post apocalyptic movies.  Explains a few things!


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2018)

I don't think its an unknown..but it was not all that, either. Still..its a neat little movie and very cute....Family Man with Nick Cage.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Death Race 2000
> ...





It is a genre that I enjoy - particularly the real weird ones from the 70s.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

Miracle mile, it was messed up watching it at the time...


----------



## williepete (May 31, 2018)

_Everything Illuminated_.

You may have to watch it a couple of times but when you get it, you get it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I don't think its an unknown..but it was not all that, either. Still..its a neat little movie and very cute....Family Man with Nick Cage.




God she was cute in that movie .


----------



## pismoe (May 31, 2018)

ZULU , and the RUSSIAN made 'come and see' and then the Russian made 'STALINGRAD' and then others .   I think 'A Boy and his Dog' already mentioned is good .


----------



## Crepitus (May 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Death Race 2000
> 
> A young Sly Stallone and a young-ish Bill from Kill Bill in a car race across the country, scoring points by mowing down pedestrians.


Man that was a terrible movie!

I love it!


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...







Yeah, I have always been a fan of the Mad Max series, The Book of Eli was good too.  Of the old movies i would have to say Omega Man is my favorite, though Night of the Comet is a hoot too.  Doomsday is a more recent production but I love the dinner scene..The Fine Young Cannibals was the perfect music for the scene!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Doomsday was ok - I was a little let down, it wasn't quite as good as I hoped it would be.

Although it's always nice to see Bob Hoskins, and Malcolm McDowell is pretty much the king of weird, low budget sci-fi movies.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...







Bob Hoskins was always one of my favorite actors.  The Long Good Friday is a master class of acting.  And what more can be said about McDowell?  He's been in every type of freaky movie, and nailed the roles in all of them.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

Now I am reminded of that 1955 tarantula movie, we always had weird stuff on television in Chicago on Sundays. I still like it


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The Long Good Friday is great fucking movie.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think its an unknown..but it was not all that, either. Still..its a neat little movie and very cute....Family Man with Nick Cage.
> ...






Talking about Tea Leoni?  Yeah, she's still gorgeous.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...






Yeppers.  One of my top 10 of all time.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




A great actress , the way she spoke


----------



## 9thIDdoc (May 31, 2018)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2018)

Pi

A paranoid mathematician searches for a key number that will unlock the universal patterns found in nature.


Pi (1998)         - IMDb


----------



## williepete (May 31, 2018)

_Klaatu Barada Nikto_

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

williepete said:


> _Klaatu Barada Nikto_
> 
> The Day the Earth Stood Still




The old one or remake? I couldn't stand the remake, it was dumb.


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2018)

jillian said:


> Pi
> 
> A paranoid mathematician searches for a key number that will unlock the universal patterns found in nature.
> 
> ...



Also this. 

Donnie Darko

A troubled teenager is plagued by visions of a man in a large rabbit suit who manipulates him to commit a series of crimes, after he narrowly escapes a bizarre accident.


Donnie Darko (2001)         - IMDb


----------



## williepete (May 31, 2018)

bear513 said:


> The old one or remake? I couldn't stand the remake, it was dumb.



Couldn't agree more. The remake sucked and I was so looking forward to it. Leave it to Hollyweird to screw up a good story line with PC BS.


----------



## my2¢ (May 31, 2018)

Some interesting ones listed here that I'll have to check into.

Also one I've seen and forgotten about, Black Like Me.  That's been good awhile ago, I'll have to look for it.  Also had to IMDB it, I could remember the actor's face but not his name... James Whitmore, he was a good one.  Images of him in some other roles are popping into my head.

I can see Bible selling connection to Paper Moon, that was quite popular.  Paper Moon, The Sting, and The Flim-Flam Man are some of those I think of when it comes to movies about con artists.

The Flim-Flam Man is quite light-hearted and it took me a while to find it over the years to watch again.  Another one that turned up on YouTube.  Good old George C Scott.  I was a good bit younger when I first saw it.  Kind of wondered if I'd enjoy it after all this time and taking it for what it is I was indeed entertained.

Fortunately I did not see the remake of The Day the Earth Stood Still.  Couldn't see how they could do the original justice.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

williepete said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The old one or remake? I couldn't stand the remake, it was dumb.
> ...




So was I one of the few movies in the last 20 years i went to pay to see..


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> Some interesting ones listed here that I'll have to check into.
> 
> Also one I've seen and forgotten about, Black Like Me.  That's been good awhile ago, I'll have to look for it.  Also had to IMDB it, I could remember the actor's face but not his name... James Whitmore, he was a good one.  Images of him in some other roles are popping into my head.
> 
> ...




They are all getting less well known as time goes by and no remakes or sequells..i had film study in high school and my teacher played the ones I never seen since, like on the water front..with Brando


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> My favorite is the documentary Salesman (1969).  Nice to see those cars again and revisit life back in that era.
> 
> From IMDB:
> Four relentless door-to-door salesmen deal with constant rejection, homesickness and inevitable burnout as they go across the country selling very expensive bibles to low-income Catholic families.​I've watched it multiple times over the years and found it on YouTube last night.
> ...



R-Point

It's set in the Vietnam War, with Korean troops who have to go looking for some other guys in a place where no one goes.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 31, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> Also one I've seen and forgotten about, Black Like Me. That's been good awhile ago, I'll have to look for it. Also had to IMDB it, I could remember the actor's face but not his name... James Whitmore, he was a good one. Images of him in some other roles are popping into my head.



GMTA

What little known movie do you adore?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 1, 2018)

My most favorite film is Lifted starring Uriah Shelton and Dash Mihok.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Flirting with Disaster with basically an all star cast….worst movie ever.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2018)

Its not little known but was a “little” movie in terms of budget—most of the actors worked for scale as I recall hearing.  Sandra Bullock paid her own way to get to the set.  The director used his own house and car for some scenes…it was made for $6M in 36 days.  And you don’t hear about it much any more.

The movie is from 2004 and it is called _Crash
_
Terrence Howard of Empire
Thandie Newton of Westworld
Brendan Frasier of The Mummy
Sandra Bullock
Matt Dillon
Ryan Phillipe
Ludacris
Keith David (or is it David Keith)
Tony Danza
etcetera etcetera 

And I haven’t even mentioned some of the actors who have the best parts/lines yet.  

It is a landmark film about race and stereotyping in the US in a post 9/11 world.


----------



## Windparadox (Jun 3, 2018)

`
*Knowing* - except for the alien part, a rather pathos ridden, somber conclusion.
`


----------



## fncceo (Jun 3, 2018)

'Hot Millions' from 1968

One of the the first movies about computer crime starring the irrepressible  Maggie Smith (Countess of Grantham) plays the sexy secretary.
*









*


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2018)

freaks ..1932

m ...fritz lang

this is not a little known movie....but if urban cowboy comes on....i am there....i hate to admit this...."bud, bud"


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

Love and a 45.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2018)

between the cheeks II by the dark brothers


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

Orgazmo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

Rex Kramer - Danger Seeker


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2018)

Something Wild (1986) with Melanie Griffith, Ray Liotta, and Jeff Daniels. I think Melanie is generally not a very good actress but this part fit her well, and I don't like Jeff Daniels much except in this movie. And this was the first time I saw Ray Liotta and I immediately thought this guy is good, he'll be in a lot of movies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2018)

Capricorn One - pretty much the ultimate conspiracy movie. There are people on here who would love it.


----------



## del (Jun 5, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> Little Shop of Horrors



the 1960 original is way better.
jack nicholson as the dental patient just kills it


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2018)

*"Darby O'Gill and the Little People" *  (starring Sean Connery)

A fanciful tale of old Ireland for the young and old.

Especially if you are of Irish heritage.  ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> A Boy and His Dog.
> 
> Don Johnson and his telepathic dog raping their way across the post-apocalypse.



sounds very interesting,will have to check it out,thanks for the info.


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 12, 2018)

williepete said:


> _Everything Illuminated_.
> 
> You may have to watch it a couple of times but when you get it, you get it.



I never heard of this one, watching the trailer it seems weird.  But that's just how I like them, off beat like Little Miss Sunshine (2006) and The Grand Seduction (2013).


----------



## dblack (Jun 12, 2018)

Joe vs The Volcano

Hated it the first two or three times I saw it - but then, the light bulb came on. The movie is genius.


----------



## williepete (Jun 12, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> I never heard of this one, watching the trailer it seems weird. But that's just how I like them, off beat



Yeah. This one is a little off beat. We watched it a couple of times and didn't get it. But when it clicked, it was great.

If you watch it until you get it, let us know what you think. We'd like to get your take on it.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 13, 2018)

Cherry 2000
I'd list more, but they are so unknown that I forgot their name. *L*


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 22, 2018)

One I watched today on YouTube was a movie I've seen a few times.  But what I forgot was how it ended with the newsman flipping the bird to the pollical boss. 

 

​


----------



## evenflow1969 (Aug 7, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> My favorite is the documentary Salesman (1969).  Nice to see those cars again and revisit life back in that era.
> 
> From IMDB:
> Four relentless door-to-door salesmen deal with constant rejection, homesickness and inevitable burnout as they go across the country selling very expensive bibles to low-income Catholic families.​I've watched it multiple times over the years and found it on YouTube last night.
> ...


Second Hand Lions


----------



## sartre play (Aug 22, 2018)

Forgot about a boy & his dog, wonder how that would hold up to a 20 years later viewing. how about Star Man?


----------



## smell (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## smell (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## smell (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Sep 10, 2018)

Dennis Quaid, Arliss Howard, Deborah Winger

Wilder Napalm


----------



## Camp (Sep 10, 2018)

The Big Street, 1942, Henry Fonda and Lucille Ball.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Toro (Sep 10, 2018)

Bliss

Touts le matin de monde, or however you spell it


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Nikita


Furren film with writing innit.

Greg


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 10, 2018)

Some movies that may not be known to all, something for every taste.

Billy Jack - Action Drama Justice
Frankenstein Unbound - Unusual twist on Frankenstein
Genesis II - pilot SF movie by Roddenberry
The Invisible Ray - old SF movie
Irma La Douce - comedy drama
K-Pax - SF movie
Krull - SF movie
Metropolis - silent SF movie, the best
Midnight Run - comedy action drama
My Favorite Year - comedy drama
No Country For Old Men - action drama
Ong-Bak - best martial arts movie of all time
Open Range - western drama
The Out of Towners - the original with Lemon, comedy drama
The Questor Tapes - pilot SF movie by Roddenberry
Straw Dogs - the original with Hoffman, action drama
Summer of '42 - best romance movie of all time
Tremors - SF drama
True Grit - western drama


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Spotswood


Anthony Hopkins, Russel Crowe, Toni Collette

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 10, 2018)

The Dressmaker




> Based on the best-selling novel by Rosalie Ham, THE DRESSMAKER is a bittersweet, comedy-drama set in early 1950s Australia. Tilly Dunnage (KATE WINSLET), a beautiful and talented misfit, after many years working as a dressmaker in exclusive Parisian fashion houses, returns home to the tiny middle-of-nowhere town of Dungatar to right the wrongs of the past. Not only does she reconcile with her ailing, eccentric mother Molly (JUDY DAVIS) and unexpectedly falls in love with the pure-hearted Teddy (LIAM HEMSWORTH), but armed with her sewing machine and incredible sense of style, she transforms the women of the town and in doing so gets sweet revenge on those who did her wrong.



Kate Winslet, Liam Helmsworth, Hugo Weaving

Greg


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 10, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> My favorite is the documentary Salesman (1969).  Nice to see those cars again and revisit life back in that era.
> 
> From IMDB:
> Four relentless door-to-door salesmen deal with constant rejection, homesickness and inevitable burnout as they go across the country selling very expensive bibles to low-income Catholic families.​I've watched it multiple times over the years and found it on YouTube last night.
> ...



R-Point. It's Korean, supposed to be a horror type movie but isn't quite.


----------



## idb (Sep 10, 2018)

Barton Fink


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Sep 10, 2018)

In the Company of Men (1997)         - IMDb

The Corndog Man (1999)         - IMDb

Black Dynamite (2009)         - IMDb

Bad Boy Bubby (1993)         - IMDb


----------



## Preacher (Sep 17, 2018)

Arlington Road I absolutely love that movie.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 17, 2018)

All Nighter:


----------



## sartre play (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks, some I have never heard of, will check them out.


----------

